# Best way to remove saw marks after resawing on the bandsaw?



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to resaw some 1/8" strips off of a 3/4" boards board. I do not have a planer or a drum sander or any sander for that matter (well except for an ROS). Should I purchase a planer to remove the marks or an edge sander? I would say a drum sander but I think I would get more from an edge sander? Thoughts. I am just a hobbiest woodworker/woodturner. I ALMOST had a planer I purchsed from a guy in New York but that is a different RANT/post.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have seen resawing that is almost perfectly smooth right off the band saw but that is very rare (at least in my shop). I really think you need to plan on passing resawed wood through a thickness planner. In theory, you could do it with a drum sander but that would take a lot more passes and use up a lot of sanding material.

Once you have is smoothed with a thickness planer, your ROS will finish the job for you.

As an FYI, I usually resaw my wood about a 1/16th of an inch thicker than what I will eventually need and I plan on the thickness planer taking bringing the wood back to the desired thickness.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

If you need it to be a consistent thickness, then either a planer or drum sander.

If you really want to take a slow boat, then double stick tape it to a nice square parallel board and run it through the table saw. But if you are going to do that why not just cut them on the table saw in the first place.


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I am using the thin strips for laminating in glue ups so I just wanted to make sure the surfases were flat enough for glue ups and then the laminations will be used for gluing to turning blanks and for making woodturned braclets. I dont have a planer or drum sander. I was actually wanting to get an edge sanding machine, could probably make a jig for running the thin boards over it?? I thought I had a new planer coming in the mail but the seller screwed me, see the coffee lounge for my rant on that scumbag,,,,


----------



## EricRFP (Dec 5, 2009)

My #1 tip. Buy a re-saw blade and if that doesn't do it, buy a better re-saw blade. If needed you may also need to upgrade you guides. My re-saw bandsaw leaves almost no marks at all, maybe a 100th.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

a freshly sharpend hand plane should do the trick.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

sounds like a jointer would work best. you can set up to joint edges on your router table if you have one.

russv


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack, if I understand correctly, you want to RIP strips from a 3/4" thick board, not resaw. I consider resawing a cut taken parallel to the broad face of the board. I think you're seeking to rip pieces of wood 1/8" thick x 3/4" wide x whatever length, right?

If so, there is a product that can turn your drill press into a small planer. It's sold by Woodworker's Supply and other suppliers. 









See it here.

Hooray, a $25 mini-planer!! But, if anyone has had experience with this drill press planer and found it to be a bad product, please let us all know. I've never used one, but it always looked intriguing in the woodworking catalog.

You might want to come up with a simple jig to make sure the wood strips don't raise up from the drill press table while you run them past the cutter. Maybe a featherboard would work…

I agree with richgreer in his comment above when he said "As an FYI, I usually resaw my wood about a 1/16th of an inch thicker than what I will eventually need and I plan on the thickness planer taking bringing the wood back to the desired thickness."

I hope this helps!!


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like you're looking for a thin piece ripping jig. With a good blade I don't need any cleanup with this jig.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/data/1419/Spline_Jig_8_.JPG


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Good one bladeburner!! I forgot about using a thin-ripping jig on the TS. Here's a project by LumberJock niki on making a jig to rip narrow pieces.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I would rip 3/16" - 1/4" strips on my TS, then run those thru the planer to get to 1/8". Planing something that thin can sometimes be a problem, though.


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry but I didnt say anything about "ripping" I said "strips" like you get when you resaw on a bandsaw.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack, sorry we misunderstood. What are the final dimensions you hope to get from these "strips"? -------1/8" thick x what width?
I'm still confused as to which way the cut is being made. In my feeble mind…LOL…I find the words "resaw" and "strips" to be unrelated, but we must be having a difference of woodworking terms.

So you are indeed


> resawing


 a 3/4" wide board into what I'd call "thick veneers"?

Sorry about all the confusion… ;-D

What do you think of that Drill Press Planer mentioned above? Might it work for your resawing?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

1 more vote for the tablesaw, if thickness is not an issue. There is a special saw blade for what you want to do.

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-LM75R010-10-Inch-8-Inch-Arbor/dp/B001V5J4QY


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think of resawing as producing thin sheets, not strips. I think that is why everyone is confused.


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, sorry, THIN SHEETS 1/8" thin.


----------

